# Good luck this weekend



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

For those of y'all that are fortunate enough to be in the woods this weekend, I just want to say good luck and let's see some pictures. 

Wil


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

i'm stuck at work too. hopefully someone will post up.


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

I am working as well. It would be a lot easier if I just didn't have to work... Tons of good pictures on the game camera and freakin cool front came in. Ahh well, they will still be there come the 3rd weekend. Ya, I can't go next weekend either. 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes it is hard, my dad is at the lease and seen plenty of deer this morning and has told me all about it. Work stinks!!!!!! I have nine more days until it is my turn


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

its almost time for some sick-ation.:biggrin:


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

willeye said:


> its almost time for some sick-ation.:biggrin:


X100


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I hear ya, now my dad has been sending me pictures of bucks off of my game cameras. How cruel is that.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

NitroNX898 said:


> I hear ya, now my dad has been sending me pictures of bucks off of my game cameras. How cruel is that.


Ok that's just wrong lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------

